# Star Wars: Duel Occupancy



## Cryozombie (Feb 9, 2006)

Ok, I have been promising to post this for a long time, and here it is...

STAR WARS: DUEL OCCUPANCY

This was our losing entry into the 2005 Star Wars Fan Film awards.

WMV format, (sorry about that, but its what the free encoder made my .VOB file into)  Approx 23 megs.  

Enjoy, or not, as the case may be.​


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 9, 2006)

Dude, that's a riot! I thought it was great!


----------



## Cujo (Feb 9, 2006)

That was great! Thanks for sharing.
Pax
Cujo  
:jedi1:


----------



## Sin (Feb 9, 2006)

I think it was freaking awesome...

Are you the Sith?


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 9, 2006)

Sin said:
			
		

> I think it was freaking awesome...
> 
> Are you the Sith?



No, that was the Director.  I am not in the film.  In fact, due to creative differences (mostly arguments over the prop lightsabers I build) they took my name out of the credits as well.  Its all good tho, me and Brett worked it out, and are working on an entry for this year.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 9, 2006)

That was a h00t!  I liked the loogies lobbed at Yoda


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 9, 2006)

I thought it was great.
Terry


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 9, 2006)

Girls of the Sith - ROCK!


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 9, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Girls of the Sith - ROCK!


 
Ha, yeah.  Where can I find me a Sith Lord to call my own...


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 14, 2006)

No one else?


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 14, 2006)

good job! Funny!


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 14, 2006)

That was a cool video!


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 28, 2006)

Just a footnote that if anyone wants this, download it and save it now, cuz I'll be pulling it offline prolly this weekend.​


----------



## Swordlady (Feb 28, 2006)

Just noticed this...great job!


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## ed-swckf (Mar 1, 2006)

That was neato, good job!

I wanna see what you lost to now as well!


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 1, 2006)

Seig's gotta see this~!! Downloaded it for him


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 1, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> That was neato, good job!
> 
> I wanna see what you lost to now as well!


 
Most of them are on AtomFilms.com

There are some good ones.


----------

